# Assetto Corsa PS4/Xbox One



## Giangy (11 Ottobre 2015)

Girando su Google, ho trovato più di un ottima notizia, dell'arrivo su PS4/Xbox One, dell'ottimo simulatore di auto più realistico che ci sia nel mondo dei videogiochi di guida, si parla di Assetto Corsa, attualmente in produzione da qualche anno solo per PC, ma da ultime notizie si dice che il gioco arriverà anche per le console next gen nel mese di Aprile 2016.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Ottobre 2015)

Gran gioco, però di nicchia.

A me è piaciuto molto sotto il profilo della simulazione e realismo: è ancora più spinto di Project Cars.
Peccano però in personalità: sono gare\campionati molto piatti senza una storia a congiungere le gare.


----------



## Giangy (11 Ottobre 2015)

Si concordo nel fatto che i simulatori di guida dopo un po' annoiano, forse il più divertente, ma con una grafica ovviamente meno realistica sono i Need For Speed, però già Assetto Corsa come grafica, realismo, e giocabilità è meglio dei vari Gran Turismo, Forza Motorsport, e forse anche di Project Cars


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Ottobre 2015)

Need for Speed e simulazione sono cose che non possono essere messe nella stessa frase


----------



## Liuke (12 Ottobre 2015)

Colgo l'occasione per chiedere un'informazione....consigli sui volanti di fascia media per ps4? senza dover spendere 300-400€


----------



## Milo (12 Ottobre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione per chiedere un'informazione....consigli sui volanti di fascia media per ps4? senza dover spendere 300-400€



Un volante che cerco anch'io, il Trustmaster T100, costa sui 100€...


----------



## Liuke (12 Ottobre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Un volante che cerco anch'io, il Trustmaster T100, costa sui 100€...


si l'avevo visto e mi sembra che per rapporto qualità/prezzo sia il migliore...l'unico problema è la compatibiltà, non ho la certezza che sarà compatibile con i giochi futuri.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Ottobre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione per chiedere un'informazione....consigli sui volanti di fascia media per ps4? senza dover spendere 300-400€


purtroppo c'è poca scelta a parte il t100 che resta il migliore nella fascia medio bassa ed ha anche il force feedback, se vuoi qualcosa di più devi andare sul t300 ma superi le 300 euro


----------



## Milo (13 Ottobre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> si l'avevo visto e mi sembra che per rapporto qualità/prezzo sia il migliore...l'unico problema è la compatibiltà, non ho la certezza che sarà compatibile con i giochi futuri.





Dicono che non ci sia nessun problema, anche project cars e l'ultimo F1 funziona che è una bellezza


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Ottobre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> si l'avevo visto e mi sembra che per rapporto qualità/prezzo sia il migliore...l'unico problema è la compatibiltà, non ho la certezza che sarà compatibile con i giochi futuri.


è uscito da poco il thrustmaster t150 compatibile con ps3-ps4 e pc, costa sui 199 euro


----------



## Liuke (22 Ottobre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> è uscito da poco il thrustmaster t150 compatibile con ps3-ps4 e pc, costa sui 199 euro


visto ora amazon lo da in uscita il 26 novembre. Buono lo prendero usato quando uscira gt7


----------

